# kawasaki fr651v-as04-r not charging battery or system



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

ok this is one of those machene that you think each time that you have it fixed but it is alright for a day or so then it is back broken again

i have replaced the voltage regulator and have cleaned all battery post and have even run it around with voltage tester on it and it seams to be running fine but after it runns for 8 to 10 hours of running time the battery is dead and the pto shuts down. If you kill the engine you will need to jump it off and the pto will not run untill you replace the battery

i am thinking that i might have a sastator going bad or some strange thing going on

i wanted some feed back on your thoughts before i pull the flywheel and go after the sastator.

thanks for the help

i love this place:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you tested the out put from the alternator (charging coil) to the voltage regulator?
When you tested the output from the voltage regulator, what did you get?

Most likely the problem is in the alternator (charging coil), or there may be magnets missing from under the flywheel.


----------

